# Super Saloon bumper (pics)



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

This is my new front clip!!!!


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

I like it alot cant wait to see it on your car good stuff man  your from Ft Lauderdale?

you should check out the Nissan meets down here in the Fairground parkinglot every first and third friday of the month

they will be startingup again on april 16th.

pm me for more info.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

very nice!!! i've never seen that before...although i don't look at b-13 as much as b-14s. that'sll look awesome!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn that looks nice.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

nice? what did it look like b4?


----------

